# a trip to the bone yard



## watch_art (May 16, 2012)

So the other night I was  turning that gray material - rhino plastic (polyresin) - and I kept  getting little pits and blisters, but only in one spot on the middle of  the barrel.  No change in pressure or angle or anything I could think of  made a difference.  So I turned the  lathe off and SMASHED it.  Boy that felt good.     THe next night I  was turning the brown acrylic, and had the barrel nearly finished.  I  was turning the end of the barrel to size in the collet chuck and the  barrel just split in half.  I must have been too aggressive with the  skew.  Oh well.  Happens.    So I used the brown section and put it  with some purple russet potato skin lookin plastic.  They don't go  together too well, but I'm thinking that whoever gets it (a student)  won't mind too much.





















http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php?app=gallery&module=images&img=1269


----------



## glycerine (May 16, 2012)

Hey, it doesn't need to look good, just needs to function!


----------



## tim self (May 16, 2012)

It's a good thing it don't need to look good.:biggrin:  That's one for the Ugly kitless competition.


----------



## watch_art (May 17, 2012)

What!?  It's not THAT bad.  Just a mismatch.  :biggrin:


----------



## glycerine (May 17, 2012)

watch_art said:


> What!? It's not THAT bad. Just a mismatch. :biggrin:


 
No, it's not THAT bad... but let's wait and see what the cap looks like before we say that! :biggrin:


----------



## watch_art (May 17, 2012)

Well, I'm going with a brown cap with purple finial and gold clip.


----------



## tim self (May 17, 2012)

Just a bit of friendly jesting.  No offence meant.


----------



## watch_art (May 17, 2012)

I know.    You'd have to try pretty hard to offend.


----------



## underdog (May 30, 2012)

Doesn't offend me.. I can't even see it. Must be one of those invisible ink pens...


----------



## watch_art (May 30, 2012)

The site where the photos are hosted crashed last night.


----------



## Curly (May 30, 2012)

watch_art said:


> The site where the photos are hosted crashed last night.



That would be the reason I always load the pictures directly to the forum thread on any of the forums I post in. 

They are always there for people to see even if the poster has moved on to other things or the hosting site closes down.

Please don't take that as lecturing, just a suggestion.


----------



## dow (May 30, 2012)

Curly said:


> ...Please don't take that as lecturing ...



Now close your book, take out a pencil and two sheets of paper, and write an essay on the proceeding lecture, comparing and contrasting the information you just received with your experiences in the "real world."  :biggrin:


----------



## watch_art (May 30, 2012)

I'll write my essay with one of my fountain pens.  :biggrin:

THe site that crashed was fountain pen network.

We don't know what's going on (I'm a mod over there) and a lot of people (on facebook) are kind of quietly freaking out.

:tongue:

Hopefully it'll be back up soon.


----------



## dow (May 30, 2012)

watch_art said:


> I'll write my essay with one of my fountain pens.  :biggrin:
> 
> THe site that crashed was fountain pen network.
> 
> ...



Hope so.  I haven't been on there in several days... didn't know it was down.  I can imagine how the users there must feel.  Some of those folks have ink in their veins and nibs for fingernails.  :tongue:  The withdrawal must be killing them.


----------



## watch_art (May 30, 2012)

I'm hurting a little bit inside, too.


----------



## Curly (May 30, 2012)

I was wondering why it wouldn't open no mater what I did.  Hope it is back up and running without losses soon. 

Do I need to make a teachers pen now?


----------



## watch_art (May 30, 2012)

:biggrin:


----------

